# Birmingham, UK



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB251156 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Here are some pictures i took of Birmingham during the christmas market. 

Some views from my hotel


PB251007 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251008 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Larger >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


PB251008 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251013 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251020 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251024 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251037 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB251049 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251048 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251044 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251047 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251045 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

The city looks so dense and massive  Thanks for sharing, Cardiff


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB251050 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Very unusual to see merry christmas signs


PB251051 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251053 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251058 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Birmingham


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

So were you staying at the Radisson or Holiday Inn?


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

Love the Xmas lights!
Any shots of the "older" streets?


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice! 



streetlegal said:


> Any shots of the "older" streets?


There are none.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, dont be so silly Mr Bricks there are plenty of fine older streets in birmingham. I was staying at the awful Holiday Inn Jonesey as couldnt get in the Marriott.


PB251059 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251060 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251062 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251067 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251071 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251074 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice city...
and beautiful christmas decors too.:angel1:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Its definately an interesting city


PB251077 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251079 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251080 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251086 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251088 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251092 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The canals are a real feature of Birmingham.


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Fantastic shots Cardiff. 

Hope you enjoyed your time in Birmingham. 

Hope you have some more pictures to share.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice showcase cardiff. :cheers:

Why is it unusual to see Christmas signs? it's not too early really. I think most places start putting up Chrissy signs around this time.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Beautiful! Love the holiday scenes!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the comments



Ecological said:


> Fantastic shots Cardiff.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your time in Birmingham.
> 
> Hope you have some more pictures to share.


I did enjoy my time in Brum, its surprising what the New library and Cube have done to improve my impression of the city. 



skymantle said:


> Nice showcase cardiff. :cheers:
> 
> Why is it unusual to see Christmas signs? it's not too early really. I think most places start putting up Chrissy signs around this time.


Not unusual to see the christmas signs, but unusual to see one the says "Merry Christmas", in Cardiff a similar sign was taken down as it was deemed insensitive to non christian minorities who would feel excluded!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB251094 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251096 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251103 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251101 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251104 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251112 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251113 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Atria of the cube


PB251116 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Near Harvey nichols, the next day we came back and had free mulled wine and mince pies


PB251118 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Simple yet effective building


PB251124 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251128 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251131 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB251134 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251136 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251140 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251149 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251151 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB251154 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

cardiff said:


> ...in Cardiff a similar sign was taken down as it was deemed insensitive to non christian minorities who would feel excluded!


Bullshit, let's see a source for that.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^I was referring to the image that many, myself included,tend to take of the city, based purely on passing by on the motorway network. Most people who drive past will never have visited; and to them it gives the impression of somewhere not very favourable; not a destination - but just somewhere you pass by on the way elsewhere - surrounded by motorway network, and less than appealing buildings.

I, obviously, know better than that now - but that was my impression, and remains the impression of many.

Many people wouldn't have a clue about its manufacturing past - because many people are not that interested in places other than where they live. Birmingham does not have a strong identity in the public mind - just vague impressions.


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with you entirely, OJ.

The M6 motorway passes through the northern industrial heartland of Birmingham (fortunately) .... the parts millions of motorists see of the city every year. If the motorway had been constructed through the leafy suburbs of South, South-East and South-West Birmingham, districts such as Harborne, Moseley, Edgbaston, etc .. then motorists would have an entirely different impression of the city.

Fortunately ... the motorway network doesn't go through these areas below .....

_*Edgbaston ... South-West Birmingham
*_








_(image courtesy of avinteractiv.com)_















_(images courtesy of Charles Barwell & EBC)_

















_*Cannon Hill Park above, is just 2kms from the hustle and bustle of Birmingham City Centre* ^^_

*Birmingham, despite peoples' impressions & perceptions of the city, is a surprisingly 'green' city, with the largest urban park in Europe, Sutton Park.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Yes, Birmingham has very many lovely suburbs


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

*THE CUBE - Birmingham*









_(Courtesy of Matt Chambers)_









_(Courtesy of Birmingham Post)_









_(Courtesy of flange)_


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

The Uni looks fantastic in that picture, and an interesting fact for none brits. That clock tower is actually taller than Big Ben.


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM BIRMINGHAM!*


----------



## Qoasis777 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sandblact - amazing new year photos!

These were taken two nights ago from my balcony in Birmingham: -


IMG_0297 by Roachy77, on Flickr


IMG_0301 by Roachy77, on Flickr


IMG_0300 by Roachy77, on Flickr


IMG_0293 by Roachy77, on Flickr


IMG_0291 by Roachy77, on Flickr


IMG_0296 by Roachy77, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll post some from the very same night shortly (29th & 30th) December ... I stayed at the top of a very nice apartment building in Brindleyplace in the city centre.... low cloud one of the evenings for a while as shown in your photos, with a couple of the taller towers disappearing in to the clouds!!!,


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

*BIRMINGHAM* - _a pedestrian friendly city._


















































































_"Just over an hour by train to London .... make Birmingham your base for your 2012 Olympic visit to Britain"_


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

While i apreciate you adding to my thread, this is urban showcase so please post only your own pictures and not other peoples.


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

*Some recent images from my Birmingham 'crash pad' ..... my 'escape from the country' residence!*










_Hyatt Regency Hotel - reflecting my apartment building._










_New Library of Birmingham under construction._










_The Cube - about 1.5kms away._










_Broad Street._


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like you have a great view!


----------



## hoody (Jan 7, 2003)

Selfridges at the Bullring lit St Patricks Day green by Simon Brettell ©


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice city!)


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes. Guys can we not ruin Cardiff's thread. 

Some of these aren't his pictures. If you wish to post pictures set up a new thread and take some yourself. 

I loved it Cardiff.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent shots again cardiff! 

Might be worth making a Birmingham thread in the other half of the photo forums for non-personal photos.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, i dont mind people posting pictures, as long as they are their OWN pictures of reasonable size and quality.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Good pictures. Looks like the new library is going to be a building of impressive size.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Birmingham looks really good, with both modern and old architecture. A pitty that the weather is so grey in many pics since it seems the city looks really good summertime.


----------



## hoody (Jan 7, 2003)

*The Custard Factory, Digbeth, Birmingham*


----------

